# fuel/oil mixture charts



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Does anyone know of a site that has fuel oil mixture charts, that shows how much oil you mix in with gas. example like 100/1 mix. Something that shows how much oil you have to mix in with gas. Thanks


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

You should be able to buy oil already packaged for a specific mix. When I recently bought my stihl chainsaw they had small bottles in a six pack for a 50:1 mix.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

No need for charts anymore as there are just too many oils all ready to be added to a gal or 2 1/2 gal of gas annd yu havve the popular in use ratio of 50:1. Double the amount of gas and you have 100:1.

Husky, Stihl, Echo, and a host of others haveit all in nice little packages already measuredout. I use mainly Optimol oil, and have been running 50:1 Opti-2 i my 2 stroke motors for over 20 years now, even on those designed for 20 and 25:1 and ran my old Homelite ZIP model chain saw which used to be a 15:1 ratio on 50:1 for a long time until I finally decided it was too heavy to fool with anymore.

Been running my Jonsered 40 and 60cc string trimmers / brushcutters on 100:1 for over 15 years, all trouble free on Optimol Opti-2


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

so how much oil would you mix in with 6 gallons of gas for 100:1 
Ryan


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Go to your local HD or Lowes and find a product called Pro-Mix. It is a one amount fits all mixtures kind of oil. I had always been leary of it but tried it a couple years back and it works wonderfully.

I know it sounds strange but it does work, and everything ran better. I have used it in my Husky cultivator (24:1) my Husky Chainsaw (32:1), my Robyn stick edger (16:1) and I have had no problems for 2 years.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Farmallmaniac, 

The link below might be worth a look. I’m no expert on fuel mixtures, nor do I know what you are mixing gas for, however, be sure that 100/1 is enough oil. I’ve been told that some outboard boat motor manufactures called for 100/1 after break-in but after having problems sent out an advisory to keep the mixture at 50/1.

In playing around with the link you’ll find that for a 100/l mixture you would need 1.28 oz. of oil for a gal of gas. I’ve always been told that in mixing oil and gas a little too much oil is better than not enough. So, if you don’t have a way to measure exact decimal amounts in figuring your oil amounts it is better to round up to the closest value you can measure.

Hope this helps.


Fuel Oil Mixture Calculator

:cpu:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *so how much oil would you mix in with 6 gallons of gas for 100:1
> Ryan *


Can't really say since I do not know the amount of oil in each individual package, but it the label says to add entire contents to one gal of gas for a 50:1 mix....(label usually states if its a 50, or 40:1 mix) then you wuld just double the amount of gas or reduce the amount of oil by 1/2.......

From stating 6 gal of gas total are you usuing it in a outboard engine perhaps? Usually outboard motor oils are formulated differently than air cooled engines...........My friend has a 2 cycle outboard engine made by Tecumseh for Crapsman / Sears who also runs the air cooled Optimol oil in it, but that engine is totally air cooled no water pump or cooling jackets of any kind.

Now if your looking to just make up 6 gal of pre mixed 2 stroke fuel for saws, trimmers, blowers etc then get some Husky, Echo or Stihl brand oil. These are all 50:1 mixes as listed on the labels, and double the amount of gasoline.

What are you running at 100:1? Ultralight aircraft? They say (manufactuers etc) that while an engine will work well at a 100:1 ratio even while that engine was designed to run on 50:1 ratio the lifespan of engines run on 100:1 as compared to 50:1 will be shorter. This does not mean that if you run it at 25:1 it will last longer than if it was run at 50:1. Too much oil is just as bad as too little of oil.

Just a quick check of containers of oil I have result in the following:

Echo Premium 50:1 oil 
2.6 ounce plastic bottle
add to 1 gal of gas

Husky Premium XP 50:1
2.6 ounce plastic bottle
add to 1 gal of gas

Stihl Premium 50:1
2.6 ounce plastic bottle
add to 1 gal of gas

Optimol Opti-2 50:1 oil
1.8 ounce plastic pouch
add to one gal of gas

Poulan Syn Oil 50:1
3.4 ounce plastic bottle
add to 1 gal of gas

Stihl Universal 40:1 oil
3.2 ounce plastic bottle
add to 1 gal of gas
(I don't know if Stihl even packages this oil anymore or even sells it as I have had it for many many years)

SO. to make any of the above oils in 100:1 ratio (except 40:1 Stihl) just double the gas amount. And to get 6 gal you would need three containers of any of the above oils added to 6 gal of gas.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *Farmallmaniac,
> 
> The link below might be worth a look. I’m no expert on fuel mixtures, nor do I know what you are mixing gas for, however, be sure that 100/1 is enough oil. I’ve been told that some outboard boat motor manufactures called for 100/1 after break-in but after having problems sent out an advisory to keep the mixture at 50/1.
> ...


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

This is for a Johnson 15 horse outboard Thanks for the replies.
Ryan


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Wal Mart and most auto parts supply houses sell 2 stroke outboard motor oils. Oil used i outboards etc usually need to comply with the BIA (IIRC) and are formulated different than the air cooled oils are, as normally outboards run cooler than an air cooled does. I can see using air cooled oil in an outboard more than I can outboard oil used in an air cooled engine, but then again I would use an oil recomended for outboards that meets the specs, and then just follow mix rates given for that product. I am not sure a air cooled oil would cause any problems but check on the oils label to see if it meets the required spec. IIRC Optimol Opti-2 is recomended for both air and water cooled.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

So anyone have any suggestions as a new mixture ratio if you do not think 100:1 is a good choice.
Ryan


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

What is the ratio recomended for the engine? Personally I would not go any higher (or lower) than that recomended ratio using the recomended oils, unless you like to chance it. I took the chance on using 100:1 in my trimmers as I have heard and seen others that did and they worked fine. A proper mix ratio as recomended by a manufacturer is SAFE and going above or below can make for headaches. If your manufactuer states 100:1 is the ratio then use it and the proper grade oil. Anything else is just a risk.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Okay I will keep it at 100:1 as it is writting right on the engine. Thanks for all the help and clarification on this subject.
Ryan


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

farmallmaniac

You can run what ever fuel to oil mixture you like, however according to my Johnson Operation & Maintenance Manual you should be running 25:1 during break-in and 50:1 afterwards. I got this manual when I purchased a new 15hp Johnson Outboard in 2002.

I’m including a scan from the manual that address the recommended ratio.

Good luck with whichever ratio you decide to run.

<IMG SRC=http://users.nlamerica.com/racoleman/img00013.jpg>

:cpu:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I sure wish I had a manuel, that would definitly help. I wonder why they would change the ratios that much.
Ryan


----------

